# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haarproblemen en gebruik van propecia

## Hans

Ik gebruik Propecia nu zo&#39;n 1 1/2 jaar en heb er veel baat bij. Haarverlies is niet meer en er is zelfs wat nieuw haar gaan groeien. Last van bijwerkingen heb ik ook niet. En dat terwijl ik 49 jaar ben. 

Het is alleen jammer dat het zo duur is. Ik ga het nu eens bestellen bij: [email protected]. Geen idee of het betrouwbaar is, maar volgens een gelezen mailtje op deze site is dat wel zo. 

Indien mijn bestelling wordt geleverd en voordeliger is laat ik het weten.

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hans_@04-12-2004, 22:00:31
> * Ik gebruik Propecia nu zo&#39;n 1 1/2 jaar en heb er veel baat bij. Haarverlies is niet meer en er is zelfs wat nieuw haar gaan groeien. Last van bijwerkingen heb ik ook niet. En dat terwijl ik 49 jaar ben. 
> 
> Het is alleen jammer dat het zo duur is. Ik ga het nu eens bestellen bij: [email protected]. Geen idee of het betrouwbaar is, maar volgens een gelezen mailtje op deze site is dat wel zo. 
> 
> Indien mijn bestelling wordt geleverd en voordeliger is laat ik het weten.*


 hans vraag proscar aan je huisaRTS 5mg fina pillesnijdertje kope paar euro dat word vergoed kost je niks heb het al jaren

----------

